# Marsilea Hirusta in the greenhouse



## castle (22 May 2022)

How it started:







How it’s going:






Growing in Scotland, so not exactly bright sun 😅


----------



## Hanuman (23 May 2022)

Nice plant. I used to have it in my tank as well as the smaller version, crenata. Marselia crenata will have near identical form emersed but will be a lot shorter with smaller leaves when submersed compare to hirsuta.


----------



## castle (20 Jun 2022)

Starting to fill in now. Unsure what I’m going to do with it 😅


----------



## PARAGUAY (20 Jun 2022)

How about a  emmersed bowl . Some small wood or stones


----------



## castle (21 Jun 2022)

PARAGUAY said:


> How about a  emmersed bowl . Some small wood or stones



I got this bowl a few weeks ago, as I was thinking of going for a bowl..




Also, you may have missed that in the tray, I've got Rotala unknown species and Hydrocotyle verticillata:


----------



## dean (3 Jul 2022)

If you have any over after the bowl let me know 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castle (3 Jul 2022)

Got huge, but I can send you some @dean - not got any real plans for it 😅


----------



## castle (6 Jul 2022)

Gone bonkers 





It’s about ~15cm in height. I’m told it’s a herb? 😅

Round the back, the “others” are coming through too. 





Planning on setting up the bowl this week.


----------

